# Gaming Laptop bis 2000€ Startpost bitte lesen | MSI GS60  2QEUi716SR21 | geht zurück



## ricoroci (22. Februar 2015)

*Gaming Laptop bis 2000€ Startpost bitte lesen | MSI GS60  2QEUi716SR21 | geht zurück*

Hallo Leute, 



Spoiler



da ich mir (mal wieder) ein Laptop kaufen möchte, aber diesmal etwas ordentliches, bitte ich euch um Rat.
Das Notebook soll folgende Kriterien erfüllen:
- IPS Panel (TN ist für mich einfach out),
- mindestens FHD Auflösung,
- möglichst flaches, edles Gehäuse,
- Spiele auf mittleren Einstellungen (Battlefield 3/4, Minecraft, Sims 4, Need for Speed),
- mindestens 15 Zoll Diagonale,
- glänzendes Display,
- ordentliche GPU,
- mit Tastenbeleuchtung,
- SSD integriert bzw. nachrüstbar,
- Preis; so um die 2000€
- Ohne OS (außer es ändert am Preis nichts)​Gruß
Dominik


Was meint ihr zu dem:

The New Razer Blade Gaming Laptop - Now Available in QHD+ or Full HD

Und die Frage ist, wo kann ich es kaufen bzw. nach Deutschland schicken?
Ebenso, was meint das IGZO Display?
Finde keine Angaben (ebenso im Netzt) ob dies ein TN oder IPS Panel ist.

Jemand ein paar infos zu einem der Beiden (New Razer Blade vs. GS70)?

Oder dem GS60 ein anderes Display verbraten?


----------



## FrozenPie (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1200€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Der einzige Laptop der allen deinen Punkten gerecht werden könnte (Außer dem Glare-Display), wäre das MSI GS70-2QE81 welches allerdings 1378€ kostet


----------



## ricoroci (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1200€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Danke für deine Antwort.

Nach einer kurzen Besprechung mit der Freundin:

dann gehen wir halt auf maximal 1700€.

Muss die andere Hardware etwas warten.

|| oben geändert


----------



## Deathy93 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

ASUS G751JY-T7158H W8.1 - Notebooks / Laptops - computeruniverse


----------



## ricoroci (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Ich glaube das ist etwas die falsche Definition von Slim und Edel (vllt bezieht das den Punkt Gewicht etwas mit ein, geringer, ist besser)

Eher vom Gehäuse her Richtung  MSI GS60.

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, lieber verzichte ich minimal auf Leistung als auf das Äußere.
Wenn das Laptop *etwas *über dem Budget liegt ist auch nicht soo schlimm.


----------



## iTzZent (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Das wäre dein Preis gewesen:

MSI GS60-2QEUi716SR21 (0016H5-SKU22) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland *1999,-*
CPU: Intel Core i7-4710HQ, 4x 2.50GHz • RAM: 16GB •  Festplatte: 1TB HDD + 256GB SSD (2x 128GB SSD) • optisches Laufwerk:  N/A • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970M, 3GB, HDMI 2.0, Mini DisplayPort •  Display: 15.6", 3840x2160, glare, IPS • Anschlüsse: 3x USB 3.0, Gb LAN •  Wireless: WLAN 802.11a/b/g/n/ac, Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 4in1 •  Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1 64bit • Akku:  Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen • Gewicht: 1.96kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock,  beleuchtete Tastatur • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre (Pickup&Return)

Am besten du redest nochmal mit deiner Freundin 

Da du aber auch mit weniger Grafikleistung klar kommst, wäre das hier noch ne Alternative:

Lenovo IdeaPad Y50-70, Core i7-4710HQ, 16GB RAM, 512GB SSD, FreeDOS (59424708) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland *1099,-*
CPU: Intel Core i7-4710HQ, 4x 2.50GHz • RAM: 16GB •  Festplatte: 512GB SSD • optisches Laufwerk: N/A • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce GTX 860M, 4GB, HDMI • Display: 15.6", 3840x2160, glare, IPS •  Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 1x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n,  Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 4in1 (SD/MMC/SDXC/SDHC) • Webcam: 1.0  Megapixel • Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku: Li-Ionen • Gewicht: 2.40kg •  Besonderheiten: Nummernblock, beleuchtete Tastatur •  Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre

Ist aber kein Slim Gerät...

MSI GE62-2QFUi781 (0016J1-SKU5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland *1699,-
*CPU: Intel Core i7-4720HQ, 4x 2.60GHz • RAM: 8GB  (1x 8GB) • Festplatte: 1TB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL •  Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970M, 3GB, HDMI 2.0, Mini Displayport •  Display: 15.6", 3840x2160, glare • Anschlüsse: 3x USB 3.0, 1x USB 2.0,  Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11a/b/g/n/ac, Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader:  3in1 (SD/SDHC/SDXC) • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: Windows  8.1 64bit • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen, 5500mAh • Gewicht: 2.40kg •  Besonderheiten: Nummernblock, beleuchtete Tastatur • Herstellergarantie:  zwei Jahre (Pickup&Return)

Dampf ohne Ende, aber auch kein Slim Gerät...


----------



## ricoroci (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

ja der MSI GS60 ist wirklich sehr geil, schade dass es das Razer Blade hierzulande nicht gibt... 
Falls ihr noch gute alternativen habt, her damit!

Ist doch dieser hier, oder:

MSI GS60-2QEWi716SR21 Gaming-Notebook | Gaming | ARLT Computer
Bis auf das Display, mist.


----------



## skyscraper (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Hi, ich denke, dass Du am gut mit einem Schenker XMG P505 (15") oder P705 (17") beraten wärst. Die kann man sehr umfangreich konfigurieren, sie haben ein Metallgehäuse und sind recht slim. Sie starten bei 1400€-1450€, wobei man mit SSD, 8GB RAM und GTX 970 ungefähr bei 1700€ landen wird. Darf ich fragen, wieso Du gerne ein glare-Display haben willst? Die meisten Leute finden glare nämlich eher schlecht.

€: Achja, hier noch die Links: mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG P505 PRO Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6") und mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG P705 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")


----------



## ricoroci (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Hi, ich denke, dass Du am gut mit einem Schenker XMG P505 (15") oder P705 (17") beraten wärst. Die kann man sehr umfangreich konfigurieren, sie haben ein Metallgehäuse und sind recht slim. Sie starten bei 1400€-1450€, wobei man mit SSD, 8GB RAM und GTX 970 ungefähr bei 1700€ landen wird. Darf ich fragen, wieso Du gerne ein glare-Display haben willst? Die meisten Leute finden glare nämlich eher schlecht.
> 
> €: Achja, hier noch die Links: mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG P505 PRO Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6") und mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG P705 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")


Danke, die sehen wirklich sehr gut aus, allerdings sprengt der Vergleichbare mit 15,6" mit 4k, SSD, 8Gb und 970 etwas das Budget.
Zudem ist der MSI etwas dünner 

Glare ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil ich bei non Glare Bildschirmen die Farbwiedergabe nicht so dolle finde, und da das Laptop nur in Räumen eingesetzt wird, ist das nicht relevant.
Zudem, wenn ausreichend Helligkeit vorhanden ist, stört das nicht weiter.
Was meint ihr?

Also letztes Preislimit:
2k€


----------



## iTzZent (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*



ricoroci schrieb:


> Ist doch dieser hier, oder:
> 
> MSI GS60-2QEWi716SR21 Gaming-Notebook | Gaming | ARLT Computer
> Bis auf das Display, mist.



Ja, das ist es. Aber warum ist das Display mist ? Es ist genau das was du suchst, ein IPS Glare Display.


----------



## skyscraper (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Ah, verstehe. Ich finde Glarebildschirme allerdings auch innen nicht so toll (Deckenbeleuchtung etc.). Wenn Dir das nichts ausmacht, ist es aber ok. Ich komme mit 256GB SSD, 8 GB, GTX 970 und 4K auf 1960€


----------



## ricoroci (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Ja, das ist es. Aber warum ist das Display mist ? Es ist genau das was du suchst, ein IPS Glare Display.


Ist für 2000€ ein 3k Display, während bei Cyberport das 4k für den gleichen Preis angeboten wird.



skyscraper schrieb:


> Ah, verstehe. Ich finde Glarebildschirme allerdings auch innen nicht so toll (Deckenbeleuchtung etc.). Wenn Dir das nichts ausmacht, ist es aber ok. Ich komme mit 256GB SSD, 8 GB, GTX 970 und 4K auf 1960€


Beim kleinen??
Ich komme auf 2.036,00 €
mit 1 TB HDD auf 2088,00 €


----------



## skyscraper (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Ja, beim 15 Zoller.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Ich würde ebenfalls zu einem Schenker-Notebook raten, meiner Meinung nach definitiv die erste Wahl was Notebooks angeht.


----------



## ricoroci (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Ich würde ebenfalls zu einem Schenker-Notebook raten, meiner Meinung nach definitiv die erste Wahl was Notebooks angeht.



Das MSI z.B. ist aber minimal günstiger (bei meiner Konfiguration), sieht etwas besser aus, und wichtiger, es ist doch ein gutes Stückchen dünner... :/


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Hat das MSI auch den fantastischen Support?


----------



## ricoroci (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Hat das MSI auch den fantastischen Support?


Das weiß ich von beiden nicht, aber 2 Jahre Pick Up Service spricht eigentlich für sich..


----------



## iTzZent (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Ja stimmt, das "U" im Modelnamen deutet auf das UHD Display (4K) hin. Das GS60-2QEWi716SR21 ist ein Auslaufmodel und wurde vom GS60-2QE*U*i716SR21abgelöst. 

Der Support von MSI ist "ok". Das Gerät ist in einem Servicefall ca. 10 Tage unterwegs und wird direkt von zuhause von UPS abgeholt. Man darf die Geräte auch öffnen und aufrüsten, beim GS60 wird aber davon abgeraten, da alles recht stark verbaut ist. Wenn man an Ram und SSD kommen will muss man das komplette Gerät zerlegen.


----------



## ricoroci (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, das "U" im Modelnamen deutet auf das UHD Display (4K) hin. Das GS60-2QEWi716SR21 ist ein Auslaufmodel und wurde vom GS60-2QE*U*i716SR21abgelöst.
> 
> Der Support von MSI ist "ok". Das Gerät ist in einem Servicefall ca. 10 Tage unterwegs und wird direkt von zuhause von UPS abgeholt. Man darf die Geräte auch öffnen und aufrüsten, beim GS60 wird aber davon abgeraten, da alles recht stark verbaut ist. Wenn man an Ram und SSD kommen will muss man das komplette Gerät zerlegen.


Hört sich doch gar nicht so schlecht an?
Ja das Gerät zerlegen ist nicht so enorm schlimm, ist nicht das erste Notebook  sollte klappen.
Habe ich aber vorerst nicht vor.


----------



## iTzZent (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Da schon ein SSD Raid und reichlich Ram verbaut ist, muss man da auch erstmal nicht ran. Also von mir bekommst du die wärmste Empfehlung für das GS60.


----------



## ricoroci (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Kommt man ins BIOS/UEFI um den Raid Modus zu beenden und so 2x120er Platten freizubekommen?


----------



## iTzZent (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Ja, warum auch nicht, einfach via "Entf."  Nur warum willst du das SuperRaid aufheben ? Keine Lust auf deutlich mehr Geschwindigkeit ?

Bei Notebooks gibt es kein "Clickbios" wie man es von Desktop Mainboards kennt, das Bios ist nach wie vor noch so wie man es von früher kennt. Dennoch nutzt das Gerät UEFI für Windows 8.1.


----------



## ricoroci (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Ja, warum auch nicht, einfach via "Entf."  Nur warum willst du das SuperRaid aufheben ? Keine Lust auf deutlich mehr Geschwindigkeit ?
> 
> Bei Notebooks gibt es kein "Clickbios" wie man es von Desktop Mainboards kennt, das Bios ist nach wie vor noch so wie man es von früher kennt. Dennoch nutzt das Gerät UEFI für Windows 8.1.


Ich weiß schon, eben ein gutes, altes "Bios".

Naja, ich habe eher Lust auf doppelten Speicherplatz :O


----------



## iTzZent (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Dir ist schon klar, das SuperRaid immer als Raid 0 konfiguriert ist, oder ? Sprich aus 2x128Gb werden halt 1x256GB und das mit nahezu doppelter Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## ricoroci (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Dann wurde mir in einem anderen Thread Müll erzählt haha


----------



## iTzZent (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Ja, das wurde wohl. Hier mal ein kleiner Beweis: Das MSI GT80 Titan im Überblick und Erfahrungen - Neue MSI-Hardware - MSI Forum 

Das ist unser Testbericht vom GT80, welches das MSI Forumteam (zu dem ich auch gehöre) Ende letzen Jahres zum testen von MSI erhalten hat. Gut zu erkennen sind die 4x128GB SSD welche zu einem Datenträger zusammengefasst wurden (Laufwerk C mit ca. 480GB formatiert). Mit 4 SSDs nennt MSI das ganze SuperRaid 3, wodurch Übertragungsraten von deutlich über 1Gigabyte/s entstehen.


----------



## ricoroci (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Bringt mir das Realleistung (z.B. beim Laden von Spielen etc.) Oder nur messbar?


----------



## iTzZent (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Wenn sich die Spiele auf dem dem Raid befinden, dann laden sie natürlich auch deutlich schneller. Des weiteren werden Daten natürlich auch sehr schnell kopiert. Ich nutze nur eine normale SSD in meinem GT70 und installiere dennoch meine wichtigen Spiele immer auf der SSD, weil sie halt deutlich schneller laden.


----------



## ricoroci (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - &gt;15&quot; - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Also eigentlich muss ich gestehen, die HDD gegen eine SSD tauschen zu wollen.
Ist es möglich, das Windows auf dem Raid zu installieren, da ja auf vielen m2 SSDs Windows nicht bootfähig installiert werden kann.
Somit können dann alle Daten und Spiele auf die SSDs verteilt werden.


----------



## iTzZent (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Selbstverständlich ist es möglich dort Windows zu installieren, MSI liefert die Geräte mit vorinstalliertem Windows 8.1 + SSD Raid schliesslich auch so aus. Wenn du die HDD auch noch gegen eine SSD austauschen willst wird das Gerät noch leichter, leiser und schockunempfindlich. Die HDD ist beim GS60 auch schnell ausgetauscht, das ist auch das einzige Bauteil, welches man über die Bodenplatte schnell und einfach erreichen kann.


----------



## ricoroci (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Klingt gut.
Spitze. 
Nur noch schauen wo ich es her bekomme. 
Vielleicht fahre ich am Wochenende schnell nach München.


----------



## Darkiii (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Ein Raid 0 ist für den normalen Bedarf eigentlich nicht zu empfehlen!
Ja, es gibt zwar in der Theorie einen deutlichen Geschwindigkeitsschub, den wirst du in der Praxis aber sicher nicht merken, da auch eine SSD ohne Raid schon seeehr schnell ist. 

Der große Nachteil an Raid 0 ist allerdings, dass wenn eine der beiden Platten kaputt geht ALLE Daten weg sind. Somit ist die Chance auf Datenverlust doppelt so hoch als bei einer normalen SSD. 

Ich würde das Raid aufheben und eine fürs System und Programme verwenden und eine für Spiele oder Daten.

Ein Raid 0 ist fast nur gemeinsam mit einem Raid 1 zu empfehlen, also einem RAID 10. Oder halt wenn nur sehr unwichtige Daten auf dem Raid 0 liegen und für irgendwelche Spezialanwendungen die theoretische Datenrate wirklich wichtig ist.


----------



## ricoroci (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Also was jetzt, nun steht Aussage gegen Aussage :/


----------



## iTzZent (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Naja, er hat schon Recht, bei einem Raid 0 werden hat die Datenträger zusammengefasst, wenn einer davon ausfällt, sind die Daten weg. Das war schon immer so und wird sich auch nicht ändern. Ob einem die Geschwindigkeit von einer SSD ausreicht muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Du kannst ja das Raid am Anfang gerne auflösen, eine SSD für das Betriebssystem und die andere SSD für deine Spiele verwenden, wenn es dir dennoch zu langsam ist, kannst du es ja wieder zu einem Raid zusammenfügen, dafür müssen die Daten denn aber von den SSDs runter. MSI nutzt aber schon seit Jahren die SuperRaid (SSD Raid 0) Technologie und da sind nie irgendwelche Ausfälle aufgetreten, zumindest nicht seit dem ich im MSI Forum für die Notebooksektion zuständig bin.

Ein Raid hat immer Vor und Nachteile. Wenn man das Thema Datensicherheit haben will, sollte man halt Raid 1 verwenden, dann halbiert sich aber die Datenträgergrösse, da die Datenträger halt gespiegelt werden.


----------



## ricoroci (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - &gt;15&quot; - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Naja sensible Daten werden dort nicht gespeichert, und da ich davon ausgehe, dass die Windows Lizens im Bios verankert ist, gibt es da auch keien Probleme.
Ich werde es einfach mal probieren.  


Noch was anderes;
Ist das MSI Logo ein Aufkleber?


----------



## iTzZent (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Ein beleuchtetes Logo.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, die Windows 8.1 Lizenz ist im Bios verankert.


----------



## ricoroci (23. Februar 2015)

*Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Danke

Dann sehe ich da kein Problem.

Garantie besteht ja auch auf die SSDs oder?

Und stimmt es, dass das 4k Display nur mit 48Hz angesteuert wird und sehr dunkel ist?

Zudem schneidet das Notebook mit 70% im Durchschnitt (laut Notebookcheck) nicht wirklich gut ab.
Was meint ihr dazu (vertraue euch mehr als Notebookcheck).


----------



## iTzZent (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - &gt;15&quot; - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Naja, die Notebookcheck Bewertung hat soviel Aussagekraft wie ein Toastbrot... da werden auch gerne mal identische Geräte unterschiedlich bewertet...

Wie gut/schlecht das Display wirklich ist kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen. Wir sollten zwar das GS60 2QE Ghost Pro 4K von MSI als Testgerät bekommen, haben aber erstmal das GS30 samt Dockingstation erhalten  Kaufe es einfach und mache dir selber ein Bild, dafür gibt es ja das 14 tägige Rückgaberecht.


----------



## ricoroci (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - &gt;15&quot; - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Naja, die Notebookcheck Bewertung hat soviel Aussagekraft wie ein Toastbrot... da werden auch gerne mal identische Geräte unterschiedlich bewertet...
> 
> Wie gut/schlecht das Display wirklich ist kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen. Wir sollten zwar das GS60 2QE Ghost Pro 4K von MSI als Testgerät bekommen, haben aber erstmal das GS30 samt Dockingstation erhalten  Kaufe es einfach und mache dir selber ein Bild, dafür gibt es ja das 14 tägige Rückgaberecht.



Ich bin aber eher jemand, der sich vorher informiert, dann kauft und zufrieden ist.
Das zurückgeben kostet Zeit, nerven und Spritgeld (Da ich in die Cyberport Filiale nach München fahre.)


----------



## iTzZent (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Es gibt da so Unternehmen wie DHL, die sorgen dafür, das Pakete weltweit verschickt werden können


----------



## ricoroci (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Es gibt da so Unternehmen wie DHL, die sorgen dafür, das Pakete weltweit verschickt werden können



Dauert mir aber zu lange 
Und das gleich mit einem Bekanntenbesuch und Stadtbummel verknüpft macht auch noch einen schönen Ausflug mit der Freundin.


----------



## ricoroci (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laptop - 1700€ - IPS - gaming fähig - >15" - Slim - wenn möglich dedizierte GPU*

Hat keiner mehr was zum GS60 mit 4k Display zu sagen?


----------



## iTzZent (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Meinungen zum MSI GS60  2QEUi716SR21*

Hier kannst du dir mal selber ein Bild von dem Display machen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RPWpcI3o-MM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qjaIkbNXjPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ricoroci (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Meinungen zum MSI GS60  2QEUi716SR21*

Danke 
Sieht schon echt beeindruckend aus.
Diesmal geht es nicht nur um das Display, sondern allgemein um dieses Notebook.
Leider habe ich immer noch nichts dazu gefunden, ob das Display wirklich nur mit 48Hz angesteuert wird.


----------



## ricoroci (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Meinungen zum MSI GS60  2QEUi716SR21*

So das Laptop steht nun hier:

Das Display ist in 4K wirklich nur mit 48Hz angebunden, was aber nicht wirklich ein Problem ist, in 4K kann man sowieso nicht spielen.
Ebenso ist das Display nicht extrem hell und wirkt etwas farblahm (liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass das Display erst eingestellt werden muss, habe hierfür leider keine Mittel).
Der Rest des Laptops ebenso der Lieferumfang sind einfach der Wahnsinn!!


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Meinungen zum MSI GS60  2QEUi716SR21*

Freut mich dass du zufrieden bist, viel Spaß noch mit dem Monster!


----------



## ricoroci (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Meinungen zum MSI GS60  2QEUi716SR21*

So zufrieden noch nicht, komme bei der Windows Neuinstallation nicht durch, ebenso mit der  Farbkalibrierung.
Aber ja, es ist echt ein Monster, Crysis 3 ist ja mal gar kein Problem, klar, nicht maxed out, aber doch auf hohen Settings.
Und das bei moderater Lautstärke^^


----------



## ricoroci (5. März 2015)

*AW: Meinungen zum MSI GS60  2QEUi716SR21*

So, das Laptop geht zurück -.-
Das Display ist der größte Mist.
Die Farbe Gelb ist nicht wirklich Gelb, sondern Gelb/Grün.
Bildschirm ist kalibriert, und im Internet wird oft davon berichtet..

Ebenso lässt sich in FHD nicht auf 60Hz umschalten.

Bin schwer enttäuscht von einem 2000€ Laptop!


----------



## FrozenPie (5. März 2015)

*AW: Meinungen zum MSI GS60  2QEUi716SR21 | geht zurück*

-delete-


----------



## ricoroci (5. März 2015)

*AW: Meinungen zum MSI GS60  2QEUi716SR21 | geht zurück*

Bitte erst lesen was im ersten Post steht.


----------



## FrozenPie (5. März 2015)

*AW: Meinungen zum MSI GS60  2QEUi716SR21 | geht zurück*



ricoroci schrieb:


> Bitte erst lesen was im ersten Post steht.



Jupp sorry ganz vergessen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2015)

*AW: Meinungen zum MSI GS60  2QEUi716SR21*



ricoroci schrieb:


> Bin schwer enttäuscht von einem 2000€ Laptop!



Das wäre ich auch.


----------



## ricoroci (5. März 2015)

*AW: Meinungen zum MSI GS60  2QEUi716SR21 | geht zurück*

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich sogar richtig sauer.
Ich habe hier ein 12 Jahre altes Sony Vaio welches ein besseres Display hat als dieses Ka**teil.
Also ich such wieder..

Das wäre noch was, aber wird noch dauern und ich brauche schnell was:
G501: Coolest Thin & Light 15-inch Gaming Laptop, With 4K, PCIE SSD

Ebenso das Razer Blade..


----------



## skyscraper (5. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop bis 2000€ Startpost bitte lesen | MSI GS60  2QEUi716SR21 | geht zurück*

XMG P505  Kann dir allerdings nicht sagen, wie es da um das Display steht, hier gibt es aber einen Erfahrungsbericht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...henker-xmg-p505-es-ist-da.html?highlight=P505


----------



## ricoroci (5. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop bis 2000€ Startpost bitte lesen | MSI GS60  2QEUi716SR21 | geht zurück*

Muss ehrlich sagen, das Laptop gefällt mir nicht wirklich, ebenso ist es dicker als das MSI.


----------



## skyscraper (5. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop bis 2000€ Startpost bitte lesen | MSI GS60  2QEUi716SR21 | geht zurück*

Ok  Wie war der MSI denn von Lautstärke, Temperatur etc.?

PS: Hier ist eine bestimmt interessante Liste: Top 10 mobile Gaming Notebooks im Test bei Notebookcheck - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (5. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop bis 2000€ Startpost bitte lesen | MSI GS60  2QEUi716SR21 | geht zurück*



ricoroci schrieb:


> Muss ehrlich sagen, das Laptop gefällt mir nicht wirklich, ebenso ist es dicker als das MSI.



Was gefällt dir denn daran nicht?


----------



## ricoroci (5. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop bis 2000€ Startpost bitte lesen | MSI GS60  2QEUi716SR21 | geht zurück*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Ok  Wie war der MSI denn von Lautstärke, Temperatur etc.?



Temperaturen waren okay, ca. 70 auf der GPU, CPU ca. gleich.

Lautstärke war ich sehr überrascht, war sehr gut.



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Was gefällt dir denn daran nicht?


Naja, das sieht einfach überhaupt nicht wertig aus:

Schenker:

http://scr3.golem.de/screenshots/1410/Schenker-XMG-P505/thumb620/Schenker-XMG-P505-01.jpg

Vs MSI:

http://www.blogcdn.com/slideshows/images/slides/254/279/6/S2542796/slug/l/dsc00454-1.jpg


----------



## skyscraper (5. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop bis 2000€ Startpost bitte lesen | MSI GS60  2QEUi716SR21 | geht zurück*

Hier nochmal mein Edit: Interessante Liste: Top 10 mobile Gaming Notebooks im Test bei Notebookcheck - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## ricoroci (5. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop bis 2000€ Startpost bitte lesen | MSI GS60  2QEUi716SR21 | geht zurück*

Ein Großteil trifft leider überhaupt nicht auf meine Bedingungen zu, wenn dann das GS70..

Was meint ihr zu dem:

The New Razer Blade Gaming Laptop - Now Available in QHD+ or Full HD

Und die Frage ist, wo kann ich es kaufen bzw. nach Deutschland schicken?
Ebenso, was meint das IGZO Display?
Finde keine Angaben (ebenso im Netz) ob dies ein TN oder IPS Panel ist.


Oder dem GS60 ein anderes Display verbraten?


----------



## ricoroci (6. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop bis 2000€ Startpost bitte lesen | MSI GS60  2QEUi716SR21 | geht zurück*

Nicht einmal Ebay vertickt das neue Razer Blade 
Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (7. März 2015)

*Gaming Laptop bis 2000€ Startpost bitte lesen | MSI GS60  2QEUi716SR21 | geht...*

Importieren?
Da wird der Zoll allerdings wohl auch einen hohen Betrag haben wollen und der Euro/Dollar-Kurs ist auch nicht wirklich motivierend.

Ich weiss gerade nicht ob du das schon in Erwägung gezogen hast, MSI und Alienware bieten neuerdings doch Notebooks mit Docking-Stationen für dedizierte GPUs an.
Wären das eventuell Alternativen?

Ansonsten würde ich ehrlich gesagt vielleicht doch das P505 testen, auch wenn du der Meinung bist dass es vermeintlich "billig aussieht".


----------



## ricoroci (7. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop bis 2000€ Startpost bitte lesen | MSI GS60  2QEUi716SR21 | geht zurück*

Das Problem ist, man kann es nirgends kaufen, ich habe schon überall gesucht, die Kosten wären nebensächlich..

ja habe ich, aber die Notebooks sind trotzdem extrem Dick, verstehe aber nicht warum.
Zumindest die, welche ich gefunden habe.
Kann jemand kurz schauen, da ich gerade nur am Handy on bin?

Nein, dafür zahle ich sicher nicht so einen Preis..


----------



## iTzZent (7. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop bis 2000€ Startpost bitte lesen | MSI GS60  2QEUi716SR21 | geht zurück*

Extrem dick ? Das GS30 ist extrem dünn... 13.3" IPS Display, i7-4870HQ, 16GB Ram, 2x256GB SSD und ca. 1Kg. Bei Bedraf haust das Ding an die Docking Station, in der sich eine GTX980M samt HDD und Soundsystem befindet.

Der Preis ist allerdings heiss... MSI GS30-2MDE16SR5 (0013F1-SKU1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Ich hatte das Testsample von MSI schon bei mir, nettes Gerät. Am Lüfterverhalten sollte MSI allerdings unbedingt arbeiten. Wir vom MSI Forum werden da zeitnahe einen Testbericht veröffentlichen.


----------



## ricoroci (7. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop bis 2000€ Startpost bitte lesen | MSI GS60  2QEUi716SR21 | geht zurück*

-Mindestens 15"
-Glare Display
-Preis
Und 2cm bei 13" wirkt schon deutlich dicker als bei 15" 

Und die Anlage taugt nicht viel, bzw. das gesamte Dock:
Ich muss immer diese komische Dockingstation mitschleppen, da kann ich mir gleich einen gescheiten (Dicken) Laptop holen


----------



## iTzZent (7. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop bis 2000€ Startpost bitte lesen | MSI GS60  2QEUi716SR21 | geht zurück*

Kommt halt immer drauf an, was man unterwegs spielen will. Die Intel Iris Pro 5200 Graphics ist in etwa so schnell wie eine GT840M.

Das was du willst gibt es nunmal nicht. Oder du nimmst das alte GS60 mit 3K glare Display, da steckt aber noch ne alte Kepler GTX870M drin, welche gerne mal zu warm wird für das dünne kleine Gehäuse. MSI GS60-2PEWi716SR21 (0016H2-SKU1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das GE62 finde ich auch recht interessant: MSI GE62-2QEUi716H21BW (0016J1-SKU1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland das ist dir aber bestimmt wieder zu dick und zu schwer.... Bedenke aber, das man Hardware mit einer gewissen Leistung nunmal kühlen muss, wodurch die Geräte halt entweder sehr dünn und sehr laut oder etwas dicker und etwas leiser werden....


----------



## ricoroci (7. März 2015)

*AW: Gaming Laptop bis 2000€ Startpost bitte lesen | MSI GS60  2QEUi716SR21 | geht zurück*

Naja, die 840M ist jetzt nicht wirklich leistungsstark..

Gibt es schon, nur nicht in Deutschland oder (wie von ASUS) noch nicht released..
Das hat einige Macken, habe ich mir schon durchgelesen (das GS60 mit 3K Display)

Finde ich auch nicht soo schlecht, aber die Grafikleistung reicht nicht wirklich aus..

Werde das MSI behalten und vllt das Display tauschen und, sobald erschienen, auf das ASUS wechseln..


----------

